

Recommend a Tool to Host Contracts and Send Notification - ernieo

I work for a medium size firm that operates within the Healthcare construction industry. We provide both manpower and software to our clients. However, while we subscribe to a well-known web tool to host time-sheets and process invoices, we are in need of a tool that could host our different project contract(s) and amendments, with the capability to send notification(s) to stakeholder(s) when the contract(s) is coming due or expiring.<p>Any idea(s) please?
======
trvd1707
Have you tried [https://www.dotloop.com/](https://www.dotloop.com/) ?

